# 2011 Ride Contraband



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

Has anyone rode this year's contrabands yet and if you have can you post a review of them for me


----------



## mojoman (Jan 13, 2010)

I just tried out my new Ride Contraband Nitrain bindings today. My first impression is these bindings are awesome. After use on the hill I have a few concerns, the strap seams kind of stiff, this may be that they are new and need some break-in time. Second the toe strap that comes across the front of the boot is off to one side even if I adjust them way out. I think they would fit a Ride brand boot the best. I love the fact that there is only one strap to ratchet down and the sturdiness feels great. I put the large wedge in because my stance is kinda wide. I only rode them half the day and was teaching my daughter to ride so I did not get the full feel of what the could be. In conclusion, these bindings are awesome. I have the black and red but would love to swap someone one of my red for one of their yellow and black, one of each would be cool on my board.


----------



## OHeazt (Aug 8, 2010)

I took my regular contrabands out and the work really well. The only gripe was setting them up but after that they are awesome.


----------

